# Swimwear Model: Marissa Pierce



## RMThompson

Pulled photos. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## timethief

she looks good. 
photos look good. 
so yes post more.


----------



## KosherPhotographer

Nice natural looking poses. Great photos!


----------



## DemonAstroth

I find the dolphin quite distracting, 2nd is great though!


----------



## Grasor

Too skinny. No definition in arms or legs. 
Mono expression in these 2 photos.


----------



## Chairman7w

DemonAstroth said:


> I find the dolphin quite distracting, 2nd is great though!


 

What dolphin?


----------



## RMThompson

Grasor said:


> Too skinny. No definition in arms or legs.
> Mono expression in these 2 photos.


 
I appreciate the feedback, but of all things I ASSURE you this model has plenty of expressions.


----------



## RMThompson

DemonAstroth said:


> I find the dolphin quite distracting, 2nd is great though!


 
Thanks. I agree about the dolphin!


----------



## dan.rpo

agreed about #1, the background is very distracting.


----------



## Stelex

The composition of the second picture is great. Unfortunately light is far from good. The shadows are just killing the beautiful photo of a beautiful model. The 'sunny' nose is quite disturbing. I believe a silver or even gold reflector would do you a great favour.


----------



## bakkie

I second Stelex, even a flash could help a lot.


----------



## RMThompson

bakkie said:


> I second Stelex, even a flash could help a lot.


 
Actually there was a flash, and it really did help, but there's sometimes not much you can do to overpower the sun!

Here is th EXIF data:

*Camera:**Nikon D50**Exposure:**0.002 sec (1/500)**Aperture:**f/9.0**Focal Length:**50 mm**Exposure Bias:*-1/3 EV*Flash:*Auto, Fired, Return detected


----------



## bigtwinky

Good poses.

The background in #1 has already been mentionned.

Could just be my lack of experience, but I'm not liking the lighting on her face in the second one and how her face is mainly shaded, but her nose is bright and you see the various shadows of her hair on her forehead.
Her left leg also looks sunburnt

Although my very first reaction is that the model needs to eat a sandwhich and not someone that would make me buy a swimsuit.


----------



## woojiebear

#2 is very well done


----------



## RMThompson

bigtwinky said:


> Good poses.
> 
> The background in #1 has already been mentionned.
> 
> Could just be my lack of experience, but I'm not liking the lighting on her face in the second one and how her face is mainly shaded, but her nose is bright and you see the various shadows of her hair on her forehead.
> Her left leg also looks sunburnt
> 
> Although my very first reaction is that the model needs to eat a sandwhich and not someone that would make me buy a swimsuit.


 
You know as a photographer who works with models ALL the time, I am really starting to get sick of that sort of anti-skinny attitiude. The model in question eats... and a lot as a matter of fact. I've shot with her twice, and in that time period I've seen her eat 2 cheeseburgers, french fries, a Frosty and other various things. Witnessed with my own two eyes. 

Metabolism is a fickle *****. Some people have it, some people don't. I've worked with models who are in the process of TRYING to gain weight, and others who are trying just as hard to LOSE it... but all Ive worked with have been HEALTHY.

Thanks for the other comments, I agree with the lighting issues.

EDIT: I pulled the photos. Now, before anyone assumes I pulled them because of a few negative comments, I assure you that is not the case. I've recieved plenty of negative comments on this forum and I don't usually pull the pictures. I pulled them because the model doesn't deserve to get into the middle of even a mild argument between the person who wrote the above quoted message and myself. Furthermore, when I post a photograph here for display, I am open to all KINDS of critique, and even could appreciate a comment saying she is too skinny for swimwear... but it is NOT fair to comment on a persons dietary needs and make negative comments, especially when she is not on this forum to defend herself.

That being said, no hard feelings about any of it, and I look forward to posting new photos here in the future!


----------



## sauce839

RMThompson said:


> You know as a photographer who works with models ALL the time, I am really starting to get sick of that sort of anti-skinny attitiude. The model in question eats... and a lot as a matter of fact. I've shot with her twice, and in that time period I've seen her eat 2 cheeseburgers, french fries, a Frosty and other various things. Witnessed with my own two eyes.
> 
> Metabolism is a fickle *****. Some people have it, some people don't. I've worked with models who are in the process of TRYING to gain weight, and others who are trying just as hard to LOSE it... but all Ive worked with have been HEALTHY.
> 
> Thanks for the other comments, I agree with the lighting issues.
> 
> EDIT: I pulled the photos. Now, before anyone assumes I pulled them because of a few negative comments, I assure you that is not the case. I've recieved plenty of negative comments on this forum and I don't usually pull the pictures. I pulled them because the model doesn't deserve to get into the middle of even a mild argument between the person who wrote the above quoted message and myself. Furthermore, when I post a photograph here for display, I am open to all KINDS of critique, and even could appreciate a comment saying she is too skinny for swimwear... but it is NOT fair to comment on a persons dietary needs and make negative comments, especially when she is not on this forum to defend herself.
> 
> That being said, no hard feelings about any of it, and I look forward to posting new photos here in the future!


 

I totally agree. I've seen some women eat way way more than I do, and they are stick skinny... drives me nuts.  I need to watch what I eat and hit the gym 5 days a week to even feel that i can be in the same room as some of them, and they eat what they want and do yoga a couple times a week.  Must be nice.  Either way, ignore Bigtwinky... he's from Montreal, and most likely french... he can't help it. 

Anyways, I thought the pictures were great, and the model was fantastic... too bad you pulled them, I would have liked to have seen more.


----------



## bigtwinky

RMThompson said:


> You know as a photographer who works with models ALL the time, I am really starting to get sick of that sort of anti-skinny attitiude. The model in question eats... and a lot as a matter of fact. I've shot with her twice, and in that time period I've seen her eat 2 cheeseburgers, french fries, a Frosty and other various things. Witnessed with my own two eyes.
> 
> Metabolism is a fickle *****. Some people have it, some people don't. I've worked with models who are in the process of TRYING to gain weight, and others who are trying just as hard to LOSE it... but all Ive worked with have been HEALTHY.
> 
> Thanks for the other comments, I agree with the lighting issues.
> 
> EDIT: I pulled the photos. Now, before anyone assumes I pulled them because of a few negative comments, I assure you that is not the case. I've recieved plenty of negative comments on this forum and I don't usually pull the pictures. I pulled them because the model doesn't deserve to get into the middle of even a mild argument between the person who wrote the above quoted message and myself. Furthermore, when I post a photograph here for display, I am open to all KINDS of critique, and even could appreciate a comment saying she is too skinny for swimwear... but it is NOT fair to comment on a persons dietary needs and make negative comments, especially when she is not on this forum to defend herself.
> 
> That being said, no hard feelings about any of it, and I look forward to posting new photos here in the future!


 
Points taken.  I could of had more tact in how I posted my comment and the usage of a comparison to eating a sandwhich was not proper.  I still stick by the fact that she is too skinny to my a model, but I do apoligize for my lack of tact.  Thanks for bringing up the issue.



> Either way, ignore Bigtwinky... he's from Montreal, and most likely french... he can't help it.


 
:thumbdown:


----------



## timethief

I was expecting/hoping to see more actually when i opened the thread today. 
why would how the model looks ever be an issue i do not understand. Shouldnt the argument be about the lighting the composition the PP ..etc...


----------



## RMThompson

timethief said:


> I was expecting/hoping to see more actually when i opened the thread today.
> why would how the model looks ever be an issue i do not understand. Shouldnt the argument be about the lighting the composition the PP ..etc...


 
Psst... look on my flickr below!


----------

